# Petzl MYO XP NEW 2008 compared with Princeton Tec APEX P4-mod



## hubert (Apr 22, 2008)

here is a comparsion of the new Petzl MYO XP 2008 with a Princeton Tec APEX P4-mod


----------



## Hockeymoose (Apr 22, 2008)

Pictures tell more than thousand words! Good work...which configuration has the Apex?


----------



## Szemhazai (Apr 22, 2008)

Compare the current and the runtime - then you will know why .


----------



## beautifully-stupid (Apr 22, 2008)

Good point Szemhazai

---------------
Hubert, 

Can you mod the XP to run off of 4 batteries as well. 
I noticed a considerable jump in brightness with my XP when I did the same. (High was slightly brighter than the 3 cell Boost output)


----------



## ToTo (Apr 22, 2008)

is it possible to run the myo with 2 liion batteries in parallel or in row and replace the 3rd by a buck or boost converter which gives out about 4,8V ?


----------



## Szemhazai (Apr 23, 2008)

It should work fine - but consider cost/runtime ratio. You can’t simply put 2 14500 li-ion cells there - for buck converter you need to connect both positive and negative to power up the driver (so one more wire). Then you can connect module to the myo.
2x 14500 li-ion cell 700-900mAh = 5,76 Ah
4x 14500 NiMH cell 2500mAh = 12 Ah


----------



## hubert (Apr 24, 2008)

Hockeymoose said:


> Pictures tell more than thousand words! Good work...which configuration has the Apex?


 APEX SEOUL-P4 modification:
P4 U bin Emitters (W42180-USX0H)
with Arctic Thermal grease
original reflector

Remember: the MYO is working in *BOOST-Mode maximal 20 seconds!!!*


----------



## hopkins (Apr 25, 2008)

High on the APex is great for a 'mine is brighter dude!' shootout
and night hiking with just the 5mm leds is efficient for battery life.
If the Apex did not have structural issues ( hinge prone to breaking and battery
cover cracks easily if unit is dropped) I'd choose it over the Myo Xp.
but till then the Petzl is my 'go to' light.
Just wish it was as cool looking as the Apex.:wave:


----------



## raphaelzzz (Dec 31, 2008)

can u post the picture again?? it seems not to be working.
thx


----------

